# paph. fairrieanum 2018



## J GDK (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 22, 2018)

Are they pollinated? What is it you're trying to show us?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2018)

lots of pods.


----------



## J GDK (Apr 23, 2018)

They were pollinated. I think the pods are growing well now. I like the red line on dorsal sepal, I hope there is a deeper color. 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45823


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2018)

thats a nice fairie


----------

